# Celebrities



## SideHustler (Feb 19, 2018)

What celebrity, if any have you picked up and what were they like?


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tom Cruise. He was good guy.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Tom Cruise. He was good guy.


I'm picturing him as the young naval lawyer Lt. Kaffee together with a very hot Lt. Cdr. JoAnne Galloway (yes, that is Lieutenant Commander - in uniform) aka Demi Moore in the room prepping for the trial as he swirled and twirled a baseball bat.

Did he have his bat with him and did he try and convert you to the church of Scientology ?

.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Scientology conversion, was a good listen.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

How are your Thetan levels?


----------



## Benny J (Aug 9, 2017)

Jamal Idris. Nice bloke.


----------

